# What do you keep in your vehicle for your vehicle



## ajsmith

I went through all the old threads and didn't really see anything about what you might keep in your rigs for your rigs. I know in some cars room can limit what you keep. In my truck I always keep things for the truck.

In my F-350 I keep:
5 qts. oil
5 qts. tranny fluid
2 qts. gear oil
2 gal. coolant 
radiator hoses, upper & lower
heater hoses
belts
spark plugs
2 bottles Heat gas treatment
extra gas cap
extra radiator cap
1 pint brake fluid
extra bottle jack
role of shop towels
waterless hand cleaner
portable tool box with:
socket set (standard & metric)
combo wrenches (standard & metric)
screw driver set
ball peen and claw hammers
punch and chisel set
slip joint pliers
regular pliers & needle nose pliers
adjustable wrenches, 6" & 10"
and a few other miscellaneous things
plus the usual things like tow strap, jumper cables ect.,ect.

I know there's more I need to add to the list.
In my Jeep I don't keep much at all, but that is about to change. 
Has anyone else given this much thought? If so please share as I'm sure my list is not complete and there may be others just starting to supply there vehicle and need some good ideas.


----------



## Davo45

Wow! That's a lot of stuff, but a F-350 has room for it. 

I don't keep that much in my car, 1 gallon of antifreeze, 2 quarts of oil, jumper cables, a gallon of water, AK-47, bail-out-bag with 6 30 rd magazines, 2 bottles of water, a first aid kit and some power bars, a tomahawk and my bug-out-bag 
(72 hour kit including a straw type water filter good for up to 20 gallons) & a basic tool set.

I transfer the AK & 2 B-O-Bs into my S-10 if I'm driving it and keep the same items in it as I do in the car with the addition of a 20' tow rope.


----------



## ra5451

Wow is right...I have a F-350 with crew cab and was wondering what to put in it. There is lots of room under and behind the back seat...Davo why do u carry an AK and where do u keep it


----------



## Centraltn

Add a blanket, hand warmers, water, snacks and food, incase of stranding


----------



## DJgang

LOl, Dave, my hubby carries his AK everywhere.


----------



## Jason

I drive a Dakota club cab. I have an aluminum across-the-bed toolbox that is not always in the truck. I take it out for the winter to haul fire wood. I keep some basic hand tools, a couple quarts of oil, a small hatchet, chainsaw stuff (safety gear, etc) phone charger, extra clothes, a couple big trash bags, a big container of zip ties, a head light (flashlight), a few basic parts for the truck...just the basics. With my son's car seat in the back there isn't a whole lot of room without the toolbox.


----------



## ajsmith

Davo45 said:


> Wow! That's a lot of stuff, but a F-350 has room for it.
> 
> I don't keep that much in my car, 1 gallon of antifreeze, 2 quarts of oil, jumper cables, a gallon of water, AK-47, bail-out-bag with 6 30 rd magazines, 2 bottles of water, a first aid kit and some power bars, a tomahawk and my bug-out-bag
> (72 hour kit including a straw type water filter good for up to 20 gallons) & a basic tool set.
> 
> I transfer the AK & 2 B-O-Bs into my S-10 if I'm driving it and keep the same items in it as I do in the car with the addition of a 20' tow rope.


My F-350 is a crew cab long box with a canopy, but I keep most of the truck parts in a bed box. There is a thread for personal stuff already, like the AK-47 and power bars, all good things but was more interested in vehicle related items. I know there are more things I need to carry to make my rig more self sufficient, like extra U-joints, wheel bearings and light bulbs. I thought a thread like this would help others trying to put together a supply list of things to carry for there rigs.


----------



## goodoleboy8205

the only thing i see that would be real handy is a small compressor and a tire repair kit. I have that on my work truck and it has helped me out more than once. You can often fix a tire quicker than you can change it. It never fails that you will have a flat when your in the middle of nowhere and its raining.


----------



## ajsmith

goodoleboy8205 said:


> the only thing i see that would be real handy is a small compressor and a tire repair kit. I have that on my work truck and it has helped me out more than once. You can often fix a tire quicker than you can change it. It never fails that you will have a flat when your in the middle of nowhere and its raining.


lol...I know what you mean about the flat in the middle of nowhere and raining, add to that about 11:30 at night.....really sucks. Great ideas tho about the repair kit and compressor. Funny thing is that I have a tire repair kit hanging on the wall in my garage, never thought about putting it in the truck.  For trips I have a 11 gallon portable air tank that I take along. An on board air compressor would be nice, but right now its low on the priority list. I have an idea about mounting a home built air tank, but I want to test it on my trailer first. Anyway thanks for the tips


----------



## ajsmith

Jason said:


> I drive a Dakota club cab. I have an aluminum across-the-bed toolbox that is not always in the truck. I take it out for the winter to haul fire wood. I keep some basic hand tools, a couple quarts of oil, a small hatchet, chainsaw stuff (safety gear, etc) phone charger, extra clothes, a couple big trash bags, a big container of zip ties, a head light (flashlight), a few basic parts for the truck...just the basics. With my son's car seat in the back there isn't a whole lot of room without the toolbox.


Hmmmm....a hatchet would be a good addition, and some zip ties. I don't keep a flashlight in the truck in the winter 'cause the cold drains the batteries really quick......and I forget to put one in in the summer  Thanks for the tips Jason


----------



## Davo45

ra5451 said:


> Wow is right...I have a F-350 with crew cab and was wondering what to put in it. There is lots of room under and behind the back seat...Davo why do u carry an AK and where do u keep it


I carry an AK because I'd cry too hard if my AR was stolen. I carry a Glock 23 and spare mag on me, but a handgun is only to get you to a long gun. I don't go looking to get in a gun fight, particularly off duty, but if one comes looking for me I don't want to rely on just my pistol. It stays in the trunk of the car along with the bail-out-bag, bug-out-bag and other stuff listed. When in the truck it rides in the flush mount locked tool box.


----------



## Davo45

goodoleboy8205 said:


> the only thing i see that would be real handy is a small compressor and a tire repair kit. I have that on my work truck and it has helped me out more than once. You can often fix a tire quicker than you can change it. It never fails that you will have a flat when your in the middle of nowhere and its raining.


Doh! I almost forgot the 12 volt air compressor (with emergency light on the other end) and a can on fix-a-flat.


----------



## Tirediron

If you have a 4x4 with locking hubs , a spare hub can be a really good plan, as to u joints if you use quality parts and make sure grease comes all four cups when you grease it failure is VERY unlikely, bearings can be inspected when they are lubes (in full floating axles) the first point of failure is the inner race, then the rollers and lastly the cups . I would carry a spare alternator before u joints and bearings.


----------



## Jason

The hatchet I carry is a little thing but it's proven its usefulness. There's a pic of it in my photo album.


----------



## ajsmith

Tirediron said:


> If you have a 4x4 with locking hubs , a spare hub can be a really good plan, as to u joints if you use quality parts and make sure grease comes all four cups when you grease it failure is VERY unlikely, bearings can be inspected when they are lubes (in full floating axles) the first point of failure is the inner race, then the rollers and lastly the cups . I would carry a spare alternator before u joints and bearings.


A spare hub is a really good idea, as is an alternator. I still think a u-joint and a wheel bearing is a good idea. Just my personal experience but I've had good quality parts fail under heavy load. A loaded truck pushing a tire up a large rock to get to elk camp, puts a good load on things. But if it's going to let go, I prefer it to be at the "weak link", a u-joint, rather than a transfer case or axle shaft, just my opinion. :dunno:


----------



## ajsmith

Jason said:


> The hatchet I carry is a little thing but it's proven its usefulness. There's a pic of it in my photo album.


That hatchet is compact but looks like good quality. I used to carry one in my bed tool box several years ago, took it out when I bought a different truck and forgot to put it back in. It's going back in this weekend, just have to dig it out, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jason

It is a good one...Fiskars made sold as a Gerber.


----------



## Tirediron

ajsmith said:


> A spare hub is a really good idea, as is an alternator. I still think a u-joint and a wheel bearing is a good idea. Just my personal experience but I've had good quality parts fail under heavy load. A loaded truck pushing a tire up a large rock to get to elk camp, puts a good load on things. But if it's going to let go, I prefer it to be at the "weak link", a u-joint, rather than a transfer case or axle shaft, just my opinion. :dunno:


you can never have too many parts along, the front drive axle stub shafts will usually shear off before breaking a ujoint, so if you get a chance you many want to get at least one spare stub axle, but if you are going used parts they should only be used on the side they came from due to winding stress. Warn , I think, makes a hub that is designed to shear before causing axle or u joint damage,they call them hub fuses.


----------



## ajsmith

Tirediron said:


> you can never have too many parts along, the front drive axle stub shafts will usually shear off before breaking a ujoint, so if you get a chance you many want to get at least one spare stub axle, but if you are going used parts they should only be used on the side they came from due to winding stress. Warn , I think, makes a hub that is designed to shear before causing axle or u joint damage,they call them hub fuses.


Cool, that's good information to know, thanks


----------



## ajsmith

A couple other things I think I'll add to my list is a can of WD-40, works great for rusty bolts, lubricant, makes a fair solvent and is very good for a wet distributor cap (don't ask me how I know...). I think I'll add a small hand held 12volt spot light under the seat, had a good one in high school, came in very handy.


----------



## GatorDude

A bottle of water
A roadside emergency kit w/jumper cables
Directions for using jumper cables
Maps of most Southeastern states
A Road Atlas
About half a can of mixed nuts
A few coins
A collapsable dog bowl
Extra fork and knife for those times they #$%& in the drive thru
Two beach towels
Several reusable shopping bags
A couple of dog beds
A backseat canvas dog hammock
A boatload of napkins
Compact binoculars
Music CDs
:scratch


----------



## ajsmith

I think I'll add to my list, a tub of wheel bearing grease and a big pry bar. I will eventually add a Hi Lift jack to supplement my bottle jack. The Hi Lift I have now is going on my trailer.


----------

